# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  ezi+ bé bé

## HĐình Tâm

có ít đồ be bé  xấu xấu như hình. bác nào ưng gì. có gì tồn đổi cho e..........

----------


## Nam CNC

cái cơ cấu này hoạt động ra sao ? thấy hay hay.

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này là cơ cấu nâng hạ chính xác, đem về lắp vào máy để nâng hạ bàn máy chính xác luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

ngon ngon , vậy đổi đồ món gì đây chú Hùng ?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

đúng như bác thuhanoi nói ạ..... nó mất mặt bàn trên, (cốt vitme chắc khoảng 8,e chưa có đo đoán vậy), mặt dưới có 2 cái chốt e chưa thử tháo ra(khả năng khó tháo, nên chế thêm 1 tấm đệm phẳng)

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> ngon ngon , vậy đổi đồ món gì đây chú Hùng ?


bác có gì hay hay (hợp hợp tầm e nó) bỏ xó thì show hàng cho e xem ưng thì đổi thôi.(hay có con spindle nào cùi đổi e-có thể thêm tiền cho ngang cơ)

----------


## HĐình Tâm

up.......
mong muốn đổi lấy con spindle 800W tầu nhé.(e sẽ các thêm tiền- nếu bấc nào có 800W mà bỏ xó, lại k thích đổi lấy bộ này thì bán giả lại cho e cũng đc........)

----------

